# Help: baby with one red hot cheek and ear?



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Anyone seen this in their baby? DH took baby out for a walk and came home with one red hot cheek and then the ear got red too. Solid red--not like a patchy rash. Hasn't had any new food or exposure to soap, etc today.

DH took him to the coffee shop but said he didn't touch anything but the table.

It's been this way for about an hour now.

Something always comes up at the close of business on Friday!!!

Thanks for any ideas!!!

--Adrienne & Owen


----------



## saritabeth (Jun 25, 2004)

Does the babe have a fever? Could the babe just have leaned on the strap of his carseat or stroller? Any other symptoms?

You could always call the MD...that is what they have on call for.

I hope he feels better.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Is he teething??


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Jul 16, 2002)

Teething is my first thought.


----------



## MAMom (Mar 24, 2005)

Sometimes if my husband holds DD against a shirt that has been dry cleaned, that side of her face gets irritated (esp. wool sweaters). Or if someone holds her who uses a scented laundry detergent, same thing.


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

If you think he's teething or coming down with something, quick, get out the Chamomilla (homeopathy) and give him a dose tonight and in the am....or get some tomorrow if you don't have any and it's still the same....one red hot cheek screams this remedy....esp. for teething!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Was that side facing out of a sling perhaps, toward the wind? Ds gets wind burn feirce and very easily.


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Update: he's better now. I did give him chamomilla and I will do it again in the morning.

It could have just been wind burn, I guess. Or teething. Or dh's shirt! Good ideas.

It just freaked me out because it started with his cheek and seemed to spread to his ear.

I called the doc and of course they said to bring him to Urgent Care, which is what they always say.

Thanks, mamas!!! It may remain a mystery...but at least it's not worsening/spreading!!


----------

